# Prime Rib?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I told everyone last xmas that this xmas we would have prime rib. Well xmas is only a bit over a month away and I have still never even attempted to make prime rib. I figure I should try it at least once and avoid screwing it up and making a disaster of xmas dinner. Any tips, hints, trick to making some good prime rib?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The biggest trick to prime rib is DON'T OVERCOOK! You don't need a lot of spice, really just some salt and pepper. Don't buy one that is already cooked....yuk.

What you want to do is use a meat thermometer and cook it to rare. Take it out and cover with foil for 10 min and it should get to medium rare. Have a pan full of au jus and if someone wants theirs more done, just slap it in the pan full of au jus and cook it to desired doneness.

Prime ribs are actually quite easy to cook because the flavor is in the cut, just don't overcook the meat.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Easy Prime Rib
1. Get a prime rib roast at your supermarket. 
It's usually labeled bone-in ribeye roast. 
2. Mix up equal parts of onion salt, seasoned salt, and garlic powder. 
Approx 1/4 cup total. 
3. Pat the salt mixture on both ends and the fat side of the roast. 
The salt may not stick as well on the fat side. Don't worry about it. 
4. Pre-heat oven as high as it will go. Usually 500 degrees but not broil. 
5. Stick the roast in a dutch oven preferably on a small rack that will 
lift it off the bottom. Bone side down (fat side up). Get a meat 
thermometer and stick it in the middle of the roast. 
6. Cook the roast in the oven for 5-6 minutes per pound 
and then shut the oven off.
DO NOT OPEN OVEN DOOR FOR TWO HOURS UNDER PENALTY OF DEATH. 
7. After two hours take it out and check the temp. 
If its 140 degrees it's perfect. 
If it's cooler, put it back in the oven at 375 degrees until it hits 140 degrees. 
8. This procedure will yield a PERFECT MEDIUM RARE PRIME RIB.
Don't ask me how to do medium or well done because cooking 
prime rib roast past medium rare is a felony. 
9. Get a package of Au Jus mix in the spice section of your supermarket 
and make following directions. 
10. INVITE ME OVER FOR DINNER.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I'm definately going to have to invite help over to eat it the first time I try it because its just the gf and I at home and she won't touch anything from a cow except for burger. Hunter, where do you usually get a decent roast in town? The new people in skybergs kinda seemed to be pretty expensive on their meat when I was in there a couple times. Can you get something decent from Leevers or Wally's?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

the last ones we picked up were from Sams Club and a 14# boneless was about $90. We got 3 Boneless Prime ribs out of it.....That recipe works for boneless too.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmmmm....... If I only had a Sam's membership. I'm going to have to pick a smaller one up to try at home and a large one up for xmas. Looks like I'll be sending mom into Sam's to get it. Pretty sure she has a membership. Thanks


----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

WHATEVER YOU DO, BE SURE THE MEAT IS ROOM TEMP BEFORE YOU BEGIN TO COOK IT. If it is slightly cold or frozen, it will cook unevenly and get dry.

One other tip, I tie the roast up tight to help cook evenly. I use butcher string and tie very tightly and set on rack off bottom of pan. I too use a meat thermometer with the same numbers as HUNTER_58346. I also dont use salt as salt makes meat tough during a cooking process.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If you cook meat to 140, which is the upper temp of medium rare, by the time the meat rests for 10-15 minutes, it is going to be past medium rare, as it will rise at least another 10 degrees. You want to rest a roast so the juices don't all run out as soon as you cut into it, which is what will happen if you start carving right out of the oven. I would cook the prime rib no more than 125 degrees, let it rest under foil, and then finish individual cuts in the au jus if needed.

As far as salting the roast, it will not dry anything out except for a thin crust around the outside, which is actually something you want. You must use coarse or kosher salt, however, not table salt.

One other thing, you only do this once is a while so don't worry about the cost of the roast...if you are going to do it, do it right. The reason some roasts are more expensive is because they're better marbled, better beef, better aged, ect.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

When you purchase the roast ask them to cut the bones off and tie them back on. There is flavor in them bones.

Take the roast out of the refrigerator about 20 minutes before you want to start cooking it and apply Gourmet House Special Seasoning and let it set.

Fire up the grill

Cook the meat at 325 - 350 until the center temperature is 125 for rare or 135 for medium. Take off grill and place on platter and cover with foil. Let it stand for 20-30 minutes to let the juices back in. (the temp will rise 5-10 degrees also)

Cut the bones off, slice and enjoy.

Gourmet House Seasoning is available at http://www.gourmetseasoning.com. The Gourmet House was a restaurant in Mandan and one of only two restaurants in North Dakota to ever receive a 4 star rating. We grill more than half our meals year round, including 12-15 turkeys a years, so I buy this by the case and haven't used any other seasoning for about 8-9 years.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The Gourmet House seasoning looks real good except for the MSG they have as an ingredient.

I have a friend in Grand Forks that makes his own spice called "Butches" that contains Kosher salt, garlic and celery salt, onion power, two types of paprika, white pepper and a handfull of "secret spices" with NO MSG added.

If anyone is interested in trying one of my favorite spice blends, let me know.


----------

